# Western Pilgrimage - Recommendations Please.



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I am an Ice-Coaster and my girlfriend and I are starting the tradition of a Western pilgrimage this year. Earlier this year we flirted with the idea of moving out West, but changes in both of our careers are keeping us East-bound-and-down. 

We are both intermediate riders. We can ride most - if not all - of the trails on the East Coast resorts. We do not pretend to be expert riders, and neither of us are ready for backcountry. We prefer wide open areas for long turns and my girlfriend really likes leisurely laps. I have little experience in real tree runs. Neither of us have big mountain experience.

We just want a resort with varied terrain. Unfamiliar things to try out and familiar things to fall back on. Like everyone we want lots of snow.

We would prefer a place where the town is at the base of the mountain. We do not want to have to drive more than 10-15 minutes to get to the mountain. 

Here are some suggestions we've gotten thus far:
Steamboat Springs
Copper Mountain
Park City
Powder Mountain
Big Sky
Jackson Hole (seems a little out of our experience range)
Mammoth

I've done research on all of them, but I have no firsthand experience with any. I like the look of Mammoth, but I am completely open to suggestions.


We are going West. I will leave the rest up to you. 

Thanks,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mammoth is to hit or miss for a vacation in my eyes. Copper or park city (for 2 different states) would be my choice for intermediate and having fun. Best parks than pretty much anywhere these days. 

Another good option is bachelor. I lived in vail for 5 winters and loved it, bachelor's terrain is alot more fun overall than in CO. Just different. 

Whistler this year is a great choice given you save 30% because their dollar is so week.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

Park City is great because you can ride the Canyons and Park City. If you ski (it sounds like you are boarders) you can also have the ski-only Deer Valley about 10 minutes away.
You're guaranteed decent snow so long as you don't wait till mid-March when it can get slushy. I will note that the Canyons tends to be more narrow "fire roads" but they are perfect for intermediates. Your GF would like the Canyons. You could also try the Snowbird, Brighton, Alta, and Solitude foursome closer to Salt Lake City/Sandy, but those might be a little more challenging and Alta is skiers-only. 

Mammoth is my regular since 1984 and I've taken my kids there since they were each 5 (son is 19 now). It has everything you are looking for and plenty of room. If you feel like you want to push your intermediate level a little, you can. Or you can just enjoy the variety of the large mountain. The only risk is the weather. Prior to last year's awesome dump, we had 3 or 4 years where the left side wasn't even opened. That's probably what Argo meant by "hit or miss." When it's 1 to 2 feet base, it's still decent for intermediate groomers, but not so much for the advanced folk. The Village is easy access and there are some decent restaurants and bars.
You need to hit Mammoth at some point in your future. Hopefully, you can wait to make plans until after we get weather predictions. Any words of el nino or el nina and you should just book it before March. 

Powder Mountain seems to be a favorite for intermediate skiers, but I can't speak to the accommodations.

Good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yup nothing to see further...Co-Utard is about as far west as it goes


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yup nothing to see further...Co-Utard is about as far west as it goes


I am open to suggestions.

-ThatsNotFennel


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/152034-whistler-first-time-advice.html


You could go heli boarding for free with the money you save.
Canada eh!!!!!!


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like Heavenly might be a good place for you.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

IMO Mammoth is the most fun individual mountain due to its size, although I have to admit that I haven't been to any of the Wyoming places.

Mammoth is my favorite and I prefer it to a trip to Colorado for any vacation that's shorter than a full week. It's so big that you could literally spend 3-4 days there and still be boarding new runs on the fourth day. 

The downsides of Mammoth are: 
1. It isn't next to a major airport, so expect to either fly in on a prop plane after connecting, or expect to drive in from LA. 
2. It is crowded on the weekends. Just like all these other places. but still..
3. The "resort town" is smaller than what you might find in park city or aspen. It's cheaper, but only by a little bit. 
4. There's only one other mountain nearby (June) if you do get bored of Mammoth. But the terrain is so varied that I find it hard to imagine that you'd get bored. It's bigger than every east coast resort I've been to put together. But in park city you have tons of choices if you're willing to drive.
5. It gets colder in mammoth than a lot of the Colorado / Utah places. I don't know that this is necessarily true.. but it just feels that way. The snow isn't that pure light powder that you'll find in Utah. but it's still infinitely better than the east coast. Plus, the advantage of the Sierras is the varied terrain.

I had a video of me going from top of mammoth to the bottom in the most direct route possible in my "Rookie" thread. You should check it out.

I'm a big fan of Tahoe too. Tons of big resorts within a short drive of the casinos... much better nightlife than Mammoth. Plus, taking a gondola from a casino resort is pretty awesome.. but none of the individual mountains are as fun as mammoth imo.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

You're looking at some really big and popular places to ride for the type of riding you like to do. I don't mean that in a negative way, I just often wonder if people would get more out of a 'smaller resort'. I guess that's what people want though? I've never been (I want to), but I'd check out Whitefish, MT. The town is right at the resort, it will be better priced and less people. Park City is cool but it's freaking ginormous and so expensive. If you do Utah I'd do Brighton/Solitude or Snowbasin/Powder Mountain. Whatever you choose though will be a blast!


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Im also from the east coast. I travel and ride with my gf as well, well she ski's. 
Been to 4/7 places you listed in your original post. 

Is keeping it cheap as possible your top priority?
Are you tryna party as well as ride on your trip?
Where are you flying from?

My gf and i are yet to top our park city trip, as a whole. Being partying and riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> I am open to suggestions.
> 
> -ThatsNotFennel


OP, sounds like you want a pilgrimage to the mall…or really just an easy excursion. 

See…. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilgrimage 

Since asking for recommendations for a pilgrimage… you apparently don’t know where in hell is the holyland and have not considered making the sacrifice. Guess, it’s the mall for youz. :wink:


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> OP, sounds like you want a pilgrimage to the mall…or really just an easy excursion.
> 
> See…. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilgrimage
> 
> Since asking for recommendations for a pilgrimage… you apparently don’t know where in hell is the holyland and have not considered making the sacrifice. Guess, it’s the mall for youz. :wink:


The word "pilgrimage" in the thread title was used tongue in cheek. Sort of the same way you put a 'z' at the end of "you," or also how you end your message with a wink. 

The main take-away from the Wikipedia article you referenced is that a pilgrimage is a profoundly different experience for different people. We are not at the ability level to benefit from trips to places like Baldface or Mt. Baker. We love to ride, and we are vacationing. 

But thank you for adding so much to this thread. You have contributed so much positive, useful information. Honestly. 

Thank you,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I've spent about as much free time as I could researching every resort recommended. The girlfriend and I have decided on Park City. We are currently negotiating lodging and thus far it seems very reasonable. 

Here are the reasons why we chose Park City over some of the other recommendations we received:

1. Proximity to an international airport. This means there is no need to rent a car, as we will be staying in Park City. This is a huge plus for us. 

2. Lodging costs. So far what we have found is very reasonable for a one bedroom studio / condo. 

3. The overwhelming amount of intermediate terrain. This means we can still mix it up and not get bored. This is very important to us as we are not at the level to drop down cornices or shred (insert insane degree slope). We love to ride but the reality is we are not at that experience level - and honestly may never be. 

4. Overwhelming recommendations from friends and family. 

Thank you to everyone for their input. Thanks to you I have a much better view of different mountains. 

Any further input pertaining to a Park City trip is more than welcome.

Thanks,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

Good choice. If you can stay at the Wyndham, you can walk outside to the gondola that takes you to the Canyons and ski/board down to the hotel front at the end of the day (it's a Par 3 golf hole during the summer).

I think you should try the Canyons for one reason. The amount of intermediate runs PLUS the Orange Bubble lift. The seats are heated and an entire shield drops down over you down to your boots to block the snow. It's orange like Oakley lenses. If it's snowing, it's the perfect snow/wind block. The run isn't too challenging and also leads to other fun intermediate runs. 

Have fun!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> Thanks to everyone for their input. I've spent about as much free time as I could researching every resort recommended. The girlfriend and I have decided on Park City. We are currently negotiating lodging and thus far it seems very reasonable.
> 
> Here are the reasons why we chose Park City over some of the other recommendations we received:
> 
> ...


Go big or go home.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

park city is a good choice. enough in the town to make it feel like a vacation instead of just a snowboarding trip, and lots of good riding to find. PCMR is big enough to find some good stuff to ride, and i think it's now connected to canyons via gondola, and i haven't been to canyons but i've hear pretty good things.

i definitely recommend a day or two in the little and/or big cottonwood canyon resorts. specifically snowbird and brighton. some of the best snow in the world there and they get a ton of it. brighton is very relaxed and has lots of good intermediate stuff. snowbird is pretty steep, but it's widely regarded as one of the best in the world, so if it's not a weekend and there's good snow it's certainly worth a visit for anyone.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

You will have a great time in Utah. For an easy trip out West it is really hard to beat SLC, though I personally would opt for some other mountains there.

Don't mind Wrath - he was just simultaneously pointing out that there is amazing riding in Washington (and other western states beside Utah and Colorado) and dissuading you from going there! :wink:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^ yup...you are what you ride....so challenge yourselves...ride some steep and deep...have a blast wrecking and ruining yourselves...and you will never want to return to the wrong coast. :hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wrong coast  


Every day I pray facing Baldface's direction. 
Every snowboarder must pilgrimage at least once in a lifetime to be saved. If you get wrecked in an avalanche in the name of powh, 73 virgins await you.

No hatin on skiers. Powder is a religion of peace.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Wrong coast
> 
> 
> Every day I pray facing Baldface's direction.
> Every snowboarder must pilgrimage at least once in a lifetime to be saved. If you get wrecked in an avalanche, 73 virgins await you.


Haha nope, wrong religion.
We get 73 nymphos, virgins are horrible.


TT


----------

